# Waiting on Belle



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Decided I should probably start this girls thread although we don't have an exact date on her. She is a 2 yr old registered myotonic doe bred to our registered buck. These will be her first babies. This photo was taken June 25th


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay! I absolutely LOVE Myotonic goats! I hope she will have a smooth delivery.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Photos from tonight. Thinking she still has a bit of ways to go. Shows more in her lower belly then sides


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She still has quite a while before that udder will be full.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is she developing an udder yet?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nope just chilling. I check nightly to see it it is starting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They usually start building an udder about a month prior to kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, she has a ways to go yet.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Did she kid?


----------

